# Hair color rec



## singer82 (Mar 22, 2012)

I usually dye my hair really dark black. I want to do something different. I am really pale with light brown eyes. Here's two I was thinking. Ones dark brown with maroonish highlights. And a bold red...
  	Or any other ideas?




  	this is me...


----------



## singer82 (Mar 23, 2012)

delete


----------

